# Looking for fishing partners



## spinner6869 (Mar 15, 2015)

I am new to area would like to find some guys or gals to fish with would be nice if you have some numbers or we can just stick to public number would like to find some grouper wholes have some nice aj wholes
22 ft century 225 four stroke Yamaha 
Or join someone on they're boat can do either way


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Do you have boat or are you looking to ride if boat what type of boat would help for response . I have made some great fishing buddies under this section


----------



## crburnside (May 26, 2015)

me too, but that info would help!


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd join you more often if I lived down there. :thumbsup:


He does have a boat - a 22' Century.


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## spinner6869 (Mar 15, 2015)

Sorry am new to this as well good to see you on here chip I love taking you guys out I also found a new aj whole my uncle and I caught 12 over 40lbs


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey spinner I'm interested, and I can supply the numbers .I'll pm you later when I wake-up. I worked a 12 hour shift last night and 16 the night before. So when I recover from sleep deprivation I'll give you a shout. 
- RUSS-


----------



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

Send me a pm


----------



## spinner6869 (Mar 15, 2015)

Still looking for some guys I do have the boat or join you


----------



## crburnside (May 26, 2015)

I'm going Monday if anyone is down


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spinner6869 (Mar 15, 2015)

sorry everyone had to do some repairs on boat fixing the live well pump wash down pump now that is done if you want to fish text me my name is Steve 361 673 2050


----------

